# Wheat Beer



## Bigfella (18/5/04)

Can anyone give me some suggestions for a great AG wheat beer. I notice there is nothing in the recipe section ether no one likes wheat beer or there is no good recipes to share.
Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks Bigfella


----------



## Justin (18/5/04)

Do you like Hefeweizen? Yum  :chug: I did this just recently. Lovely beer, it would absolutely rock in summer, but who cares I'm drinking mine in winter but it's now almost gone.   

Petr's Favourite Hefeweizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

17-A Wheat Beer, Bavarian Weizen

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 9 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 18.93 Wort Size (L): 18.93
Total Grain (kg): 3.88
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.20
Anticipated SRM: 4.6
Anticipated IBU: 18.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 24.42 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG 10.34 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.3 2.34 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
34.8 1.35 kg. Hoepfner Pilsner Malt Germany 1.038 4
4.9 0.19 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 13

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.35 g. Saazer Pellet 3.50 18.6 90 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 3.88
Water Qts: 12.44 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 11.77 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.03 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Intermediate Rest Temp : 63 Time: 30
Saccharification Rest Temp : 72 Time: 30
Mash-out Rest Temp : 76 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 14.36 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Justin (18/5/04)

What about Dunkel Weizen? Yum too. Try this one. Hope you like banana and cloves 


Bavarian Dunkel Weizen 

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

17-B Wheat Beer, Bavarian Dunkelweizen

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 23 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 48.00 Wort Size (L): 48.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.66
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.62
Anticipated SRM: 12.8
Anticipated IBU: 18.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 68.57 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG 8.95 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
53.8 5.20 kg. Wheat Malt Dark Weyermann 1.039 9
25.9 2.50 kg. Munich Light Hoepfner 1.037 8
15.5 1.50 kg. Pilsner Malt Joe White 1.037 2
4.1 0.40 kg. CaraWheat Weyermann 1.035 61
0.6 0.06 kg. Carafa Special Type 3 Weyermann 1.032 635

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.60 18.8 60 min.


Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale




Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl):  0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------
Mash Type: Multi Step



L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 53 Time: 30
Intermediate Rest Temp : 63 Time: 40
Saccharification Rest Temp : 68 Time: 20
Mash-out Rest Temp : 73 Time: 20
Sparge Temp : 75 Time: 45

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


----------



## Justin (18/5/04)

When I first tried wheat beers I was a bit confused on whether I really liked them or not but now that I've tried a few and now brewed a couple of my one I rate them. I find them very refreshing and as I said above great summer beers.

Whoops, there's no yeast for the dunkel. Don't know why it didn't come up there? Crap there's no mash schedule either. I better go find it and edit it.


----------



## Justin (18/5/04)

Hell here's another one for the road. Both these dunkel's were brewed on the same day at an organised brew day we had. I brewed this one, my mate brewed the one above. Both were nice beers. Same mash profile too.

BBY dunkel weizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

17-B Wheat Beer, Bavarian Dunkelweizen

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 23 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.62
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.13
Anticipated SRM: 10.8
Anticipated IBU: 20.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 30.97 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG 9.49 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.6 2.20 kg. Dark Wheat Malt Hoepfner 1.039 7
36.8 1.70 kg. Export Pilsner JoeWhite 1.037 2
10.8 0.50 kg. Light Munich JoeWhite 1.038 7
3.2 0.15 kg. Cara Wheat Weyermann 1.035 46
1.6 0.08 kg. Chocolate JoeWhite 1.035 302

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 5.60 19.2 60 min.
10.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 5.60 1.3 5 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 4.62
Water Qts: 14.66 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 13.87 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 53 Time: 30
Intermediate Rest Temp : 63 Time: 40
Saccharification Rest Temp : 68 Time: 20
Mash-out Rest Temp : 73 Time: 20
Sparge Temp : 75 Time: 45


Total Mash Volume L: 16.96 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Justin (18/5/04)

Bigfella requested the Promash files. Here they are. One's not complete (the Bav dunkel one, I guess because I grabbed it off my mate?) so fill it in with the details of the other. 

View attachment BBY_dunkel.rec


----------



## Justin (18/5/04)

And the other one. 

View attachment Bavarian_Dunkel_Weizen.rec


----------



## Bigfella (18/5/04)

Justin said:


> Mash Schedule
> -------------
> Mash Type: Multi Step
> 
> ...


 I've never tried a multi step mash can someone give me a run down on how to do one?


----------



## Bigfella (18/5/04)

Thanks Justin I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## Justin (18/5/04)

Sorry I cheated with my multistep mash. I had access to one of those immersion heaters. What is your mash tun? If you have a keg you can directly heat it for your steps, if it's an esky (as mine is) you'll have to find an immersion element (or make one perhaps as I reckon I will do soon). I haven't done any single infusion wheat beers so I'm sorry I can't comment on how well they go or even if the multistep is necessary. 

But it's pretty simple. You simply start at the lower temp and the raise and rest, raise and rest until your done. I don't think I would ever bother doing a multistep for a normal base malt beer, but my knowlegde on the necessity of protein rests etc for beers with a large %age of wheat malt as the base is limited also. I guess single infusion would work fine?

JD


----------



## Bigfella (18/5/04)

I would be interested in hearing other view on this I'd like to only do a single infusion if I can get away with it.


----------



## MAH (18/5/04)

Bigfella

Others who have more experience of wheat beers will hopefully chip in but, my undertanding is a multi-step regime works best, and traditionalists will use a double decoction. If you don't want to do deoction, you can get away with using a number of infusions of boiling water to hit the various step temps.

Which temps? 

The first temp to aim for is 40C-45C, optimum 44C. This rest will help release Ferulic acid which is a precursor for 4-Vinyl guaiacol. 4-Vinyl guaiacol gives a wheat beer it's distinctive clove flavour and is formed from ferulic acid by decarboxylation (oooh thats gotta hurt  ).

The next rest temps would be your choice of beta and alpha amalayse rests.

A much better brewer recommended to start with a very thin mash and aim for 40C-45C. Then use boiling water to infuse to your beta rest of 60C. You then pull a 1/3 very thick decoction. Heat the decoction stirring regularly to prevent scorching (having a pot of water close by just in case it's needed). When the decoction hits 70C let it rest for 10-15mins, then continue heating until it's boiling. Boil for about 20mins. Then you slowly add this back to the main mash, aiming for your alpha rest of 70C. If you hit 70C before you have added back all the decoction, just let the decoction cool before adding the rest. Supposedly the decoction helps with the maltiness.

Then there is the bittering. This should be kept low ranging from 10-18 IBUs, with no flavour or aroma additions, because you don't want them to compete with the flavour and aroma produced by the yeast.

Carbonation is also a distinctive characteristic. It's very high. Eric Warner in the book German Wheat Beer reports the average CO2 level is 3.9.

The other important aspect to a wheat beer is supposedly the fermentation regime. Regular wheat brewers swear by the 30 rule, which is that the pitching temp and fermentation temp should add up to 30. Most of these guys pitch at 12C and ferment at 18C. When the temps start to rise above 18C the flavour profile from the yeast begins to swing towards bananas and can be overpowering.

Hope this helps. Try a google search on most of these concepts and get more detailed information.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Bigfella (18/5/04)

ohhh my god


----------



## Jovial_Monk (18/5/04)

Definitely do a decoction to go from 50C to whatever sach temp you decide on. A quicker decoct to mash out is also advisable. 

Great fun, nice smells but a longer brewday for sure

Jovial Monk


----------



## jayse (18/5/04)

Just add my 2 bobs worth, which isn't much.
Anyway i have done a multi infusion mash at 43c-60c-70c-78c.
with the 43c done fairly thick then all other steps done with boiling water it ends up a no sparge batch as all the water needed is in the tun at then end when you reach 78c.
For the amounts of water for each step i use the promash mash designer to calculate, it makes it all too easy.
For this method you need a 50litre tun though.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## Snow (19/5/04)

Big fella don't stress too much about it. These guys are being helpful, but you gotta crawl before you can run!

I made a hefeweizen with the 3068 before and I just did a single infusion and pitched at 25C then fermented at 22C. It came out bloody beautiful and was not overpowered by bananas. Also, some hefeweizens do have a small flavour addition at 30 mins. I wouldn't go more than 10 g of something like Hallertauer or Tettnanger. This is a great style of beer and is one of my favourites.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## MAH (19/5/04)

Jayse

How long did you rest at the 43-60-70 steps?

Cheers
MAH


----------



## jayse (19/5/04)

MAH,
30 mins each step.
It was'nt a wheat beer though, it was a APA but all in all I can't really say if it made any difference.
The procedure was.
40c = 12 litres of 45c water rest for 30 mins.
60c = 6 litres of 99c water rest for 30 mins
70c = 7 litres of 99c water rest for 30 mins
78c = 10 litres of 99c water then rest awile and recycle.

At each step i mixed it up very well and from memory iam pretty sure i hit all temps i was after. I calculated for a final mash volume of 38 litres which minus the volume of the grain come to the exact boil start volume of 32 litres.

Lately all my brew have been no sparge brews ie just top the tun up to 38 litres volume with 99c water at the end for a mash out temp of 78c in a 5 kg mash.
With this method iam still getting 75% effiency.

Cheers Jayse


----------

